# Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second



## scottnbarb (Jan 19, 2002)

I am looking at possibly getting one of these to run 2 injectors before my throttle body. I am looking on feedback on which unit might be better and why?








Here is what SDS offers for $350US.








Here is what Split Second offers for $283US.


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (scottnbarb)*

For a much lesser price, you can have an SMT6 which acts as an AIC, controls fuel, and timing (+/-).. as an added bonus, you can also remove the governor with this unit!
For a more complete detail, check out http://www.perfectpower.com/products/smt6.asp
However, if I had to chose between the SDS and the SS unit, I'd get the SDS.


_Modified by LZ7J at 11:51 AM 4-14-2005_


----------



## VWJETTAVR67 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (LZ7J)*

I have the split second it perfect and very easy to use plus you see the graph and control it on the laptop so you acually no what you are doin


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (VWJETTAVR67)*

sds has 2 knobs for control the others use labtops. Your choice


----------



## scottnbarb (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote »_For a much lesser price, you can have an SMT6 which acts as an AIC, controls fuel, and timing (+/-).. as an added bonus, you can also remove the governor with this unit!

From what I have read in a number of posts on SMT6 though is that everybody seems to have problems trying to tune these.

_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_sds has 2 knobs for control the others use labtops. Your choice

I am assuming you still need to have the laptop hooked up to see the results? Can you also adjust SDS through the laptop? I would think that you can get more exact results through the laptop adjustments?


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (scottnbarb)*

What results are you talking about. Im sure anything controlled by a labtop will give you better results. But its really all in the user. I can guarantee you sufficient fuel in a 15 minute tune with a wideband on sds. The other systems your talking about is all up to your knowledge and experience which im assuming is 0 since your posting on here







. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (scottnbarb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottnbarb* »_From what I have read in a number of posts on SMT6 though is that everybody seems to have problems trying to tune these.

Just curious, where and who are you getting this from?
Thanks.


----------



## scottnbarb (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (LZ7J)*

Ouch! I just got b*tch slapped!







So I'm gathering from your comments that SDS can only be controlled via the two knobs, too bad. I would have liked the ability to plug it into a laptop and record the fuel info on a map as a sort of highbred between manual and laptop.


----------



## TSRgeneral (Sep 27, 2004)

I have the 4 injector SDS EIC modual that runs each injector stright towards each runner. Its really easy to tune, but without a wideband you will always run rich... it suits my needs and it works for me


----------



## 12Sec Rado'' (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: (TSRgeneral)*

Yeah ,SDS is for guys that like to play with "knobs".


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (scottnbarb)*

When it comes to the AIC of the SMT6, it's quite simple and very effective.
Most people have difficulty when it comes to running larger injectors and modifying the stock MAF or map to conpensate.
If you do decide to go with SMT6, purchase a motorola map sensor MPX4250AP. Use this as your "TPS" reference instead. Makes life much easier when it comes to adding fuel only under boost conditions. 
My recommendation, SDS or SMT.
Chris


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (Chris_P)*

I usually use the TPS and rpm to tune this way,although I use a GM map sensor as the temp compensation.This gives you a 3D map.


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (slappynuts)*

ok back on topic, between the sds and SS units i would strongly suggest the split sec unit, you can get very detailed with the fueling map and are able to see by point of reference rpm*boost to see where you need fuel, sds is just guestimating.;
as for the SMT6 unit i have it controlling bigger injectors on my car with an additional injector and i have done the maf to map convo and also am able to push timing more than 12 deg +- its all in the research my friend.
i forgot to mention once you start using additional injectors depending on impedence you may need to get a heat sink for the smt6 unit.


_Modified by scarboroughdub at 10:32 PM 4-15-2005_


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (LZ7J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LZ7J* »_For a much lesser price, you can have an SMT6 which acts as an AIC, controls fuel, and timing (+/-).. as an added bonus, you can also remove the governor with this unit!
For a more complete detail, check out http://www.perfectpower.com/products/smt6.asp
However, if I had to chose between the SDS and the SS unit, I'd get the SDS.

_Modified by LZ7J at 11:51 AM 4-14-2005_

i wonder where you got your info


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (scarboroughdub)*

The price for the SMT6 is so low I can't even say it in a public forum







IM for answer.


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (scarboroughdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scarboroughdub* »_i wonder where you got your info









Rad, I still owe you a 12-pack!








Come out to the GTG next week!
Canadian or Blue?


----------



## turbo_tom80 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (LZ7J)*

SDS is for knobs


----------



## Strath (Apr 19, 2004)

Im running the SDS right now and it works perfectly


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (scarboroughdub)*

Radic, which map sensor are you using? 1,2, 2.5, or 3 bar?
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 12Sec Rado'' (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: Additional Injector Controller - SDS or Split Second (Chris_P)*

SDS rocks!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

my Haltech F5 AIC was good helped my cis 16v T3 powered car run [email protected] on street tires, only 10psi of boost and 2 knobs to control the gain and the boost threshold. This was a couple of years ago when you could count the number of turbo 16v's with one hand.
hth
Paul


----------

